# 39th Antique Engine and Tractor Show, Portland Indiana Aug. 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This looks like a nice show in the midwest. Here is a link:

http://www.adamswells.com/~tristate/tractorshow.htm


----------

